# you tube



## flabious (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum, and wonder if ther is a computer expert out there, who can tell me if you use more of you internet allowance watching u tube, or streaming tv programs. Unfortunately where I live I cant get unlimited internet, and I found that u tube has some tv programs that I would like to watch, hence the question. thanks in advance.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes you do. Everything you look at on the internet adds to the amount you have used and streaming TV programmes can be very heavy, especially in HD. There is an expert on here and he may be able to tell you on average how much bandwidth you consume when streaming TV.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, I killed my old internet limit in one weekend of football, about 3 matches and a couple of BBC shows. It depends what your cap is as well, you may be able to manage it.


----------



## flabious (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks for your replies, I am thinking of iberbanda unlimited downloads and 3gb speed, but dont know if you actually get that speed or lower a lot of money to pay out if still cant watch tv.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Be careful; many ISPs promise a certain download speed but rarely achieve it. Iberbanda also have a business rate which I believe will get you the download speeds you require but it is expensive...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you install some free software called YouTube Downloader, you can download the video and save it as a file on your computer, then watch it as often as you like. It doesn't use any less bandwidth but it does resolve the problem of buffering and annoying pauses while streaming.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Real player lets you do the same to all videos and even streams, quite useful really.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Without wanting to rain on anyones parade, before you sign up to any 'Unlimited Download' contract with any supplier check the small print for a Fair Usage Policy... most ISP's operate this policy in one way or another, they may not limit your actual downloads but they reserve the right to reduce your download speed to a snails pace, typically around 256Kbps which is absolutely useless.


----------



## flabious (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks everyone. I think I am just going to have to give up on watching brit tv where I live.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to be cynical here but frankly, having recently watched some Brit TV on filmon, you're not missing much!


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

*flabious*
Are you sure you cant have ADSL?
Go to 
https://www.movistar.es/particulare...rtura=6b6aedfccfd71410VgnVCM1000003028240a___

fill in the details regarding your exact address, and post code

If you have a movistar landline (or not) check the appropriate tick box, then press 'Comprobar' the result of the test will be an indication as to what is available for your address in the way of landlines and ADSL. 

ADSL speeds are governed by various factors not least of which are the distance between your location and the local Centro de Distribucion and the number of people subscribing at any given time of day. 
We are in a 'difficult' area in a small town house in a little village to the southwest of Granada; we are currently contracted with Movistar for a 6Mbps service, but rarely see better than 3.5Mbps, they tell us 10Mbps is available but I doubt that they could actually deliver that type of speed given our location. 
Streamed TV from filmon tends to be subject to much buffering and frezing, and as someone has already suggested, downloading and saving youtube videos means that you can watch them later without interruptions.

By the way, avoid any telecoms company whose web address includes 'inenglish'. Bad past reputation and expensive... typically charging over 100 Euros for something you can do yourself for free by dealing direct with the chosen ISP. 
Also in remote areas avoid Jazztel and other ISP's who rely on the Telefonica / Movistar infrastructure, they simply cannot deliver what their websites say they can... the phrase 'Up to' means just that... if they say 'Up to 10Mbps' and after installation you find they are only delivering 1Mbps you have no grounds for contract cancellation... Its a legal 'gotcha.'
Hope this helps...


----------



## flabious (Feb 13, 2014)

I dont know about that I watched birds of a feather last night on my pc and it did make me laugh.


----------

